# Not to mess with an 80 year old woman !!



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/80-old-woman-shoots-kills-145012304.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The best thing about this story is that it appeared in the evening news on most local and national TV outlets.
We need to positive PR!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good! The SOB got what he deserved!


----------

